# Connecter un clavier bluetooth à deux peripheriques (ordis)



## Keikoku (13 Avril 2012)

Hello!

Je voulais savoir s'il était possible de connecter un clavier bluetooth à deux périphériques en meme temps.

Par exemple, connecter un clavier a un imac et un ipad simultanément, de telle sorte que ce qu'on écrit s'écrit sur les deux en même temps 

ça m'arrangerait pour prendre des notes en cours 

Merci!


----------

